# Sacramento Kings vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (10/29)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









Sacramento Kings vs. Cleveland Cavaliers
Arco Arena, Wednesday October 29, 2003
7:30 pm PT 
------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters*













































































Thoughts, comments, predictions on the Kings first game of the season and LeBron's first game of his career?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kings will win in a blow out, 116-98

LeBron will score 14 points, dish out 6 assists, and grab 5 boards. Stojakovic will put up 30 points, and Bobby Jackson will score 20. All of these aren't well thought out predictions, but the Kings will win however. 

The Cavs could hold their own since they are a fast break team (or trying to be), so it should be a high-scoring, fun game to watch. All eyes will be on LeBron of course.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Should be very exciting to watch as they both run up and down the floor. But this is not going to be pretty for Lebron with Christie on him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that it's going to be a very good game. A lot of pts gonna be scored and of course my KINGS are going to win this one. If Lebron scores 10 pts and has 5 assits that will be enough for him. Why? Because he's playing against one of the top teams in the NBA. Holllaa


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Cavaliers fan here. I agree that the Kings are likely to win. Heck it might even be a blowout, the Cavs are a very young team and they are still trying to get used to what will be expected of them. People keep saying that Doug Christie will be guarding him. If the Cavaliers lineup is as expect that should mean that Bibby will be guarding Davis and Stojakovich will be on Miles. I'd expect a pretty huge game by Davis and Z in that case. I don't really expect alot from LeBron in this game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Cavaliers fan here. I agree that the Kings are likely to win. Heck it might even be a blowout, the Cavs are a very young team and they are still trying to get used to what will be expected of them. People keep saying that Doug Christie will be guarding him. If the Cavaliers lineup is as expect that should mean that Bibby will be guarding Davis and Stojakovich will be on Miles. I'd expect a pretty huge game by Davis and Z in that case. I don't really expect alot from LeBron in this game.


:yes: 

There are definetly some matchup problems for the Kings on defense.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Hedo, how do you post pictures of the players? I am interested in having game threads for the Spurs, and I am confused in what to do after hitting "Insert Image"

check your pm's - Hedo


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Will Lebron Light Us Up?*

Do you guys think Lebron will light us up or even do anything in the opener. Have you guys seen that commercial when he freezes up! That might be him.......but I sure hope not! If I go I wanna see a good game. What would be tight is a gerald vs. lebron showdown, but anyways, what will he do?


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

it depends who's guarding him..but i think he'll get around 12/5/5 the kings will win in a blowout. i predict 105-82


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I think he might score a bunch on Bibby early and then have Christie switch to him. One thing you got dead on is the blow-out! Cavs will improve, but not enought to beat us!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I merged these two threads because they are so closely related


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll be that guy who goes on the Kings board and says they'll lose by 8 to the underdog Cavs. Just so when it happens, you'll know I told you so. And if it doesn't. Oh well. I was wrong. But I doubt it. Cavs are a touch better than people think. If they play together, limit their turnovers, and beat up the kings on the glass, it's a very real possibility that the kings go down.

The biggest problem is that the Cavs have no real answer for Bobby Jackson. I don't think they have anyone on the team who can really stick Bobby. (But is there really that many in the league who can? Kid is criminal minded.)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Divac remains questionable for the opener 



> The center missed the Kings' last two exhibition games because of a badly sprained ankle. Divac said he could have labored through Friday's preseason finale against the Los Angeles Lakers in Las Vegas, but he admitted Monday after practice that the extra rest was a wise decision.
> 
> Adelman said Monday he wasn't sure who he'd start with guards Mike Bibby and Doug Christie and forward Peja Stojakovic. He'd like to go with Divac, so long as the big man doesn't tweak his ankle today, alongside new center/forward Brad Miller. Darius Songaila, who has impressed with his toughness and scoring, is also a frontcourt option.
> 
> "I'm not sure what I'm going to do," Adelman said. "I'm leaning toward starting Brad and Vlade together. We'll see how Vlade is (today). He's practicing, but his conditioning isn't real good right now. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rick Adelman said today that they still do not know who will be guarding LeBron and they do not know who Bibby will be guarding.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

No Webber, and possibly no Divac. I might have to change my opinion on this game. If this happens expect Z to go off. Millers a pretty good player but Z used to have his way with him when he was with the Pacers. If Miles is shooting as well as he was during the preseason this could be a very interesting game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Arco is a world stage for the rookie's debut 

Star attraction won't be the Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Prepare For Lebron


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade will start tonight


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

LeBron is playing very well


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

yes


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

GO GERALD


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I expected a high scoring game, but there's been no defense at all. The keep it up theyll combine for 25+. Perfect game fro Bron to start his career with, though I'm not taking anythign away from him, he's doing exrtemely well right now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

19 assisted baskets already


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

SAC- 65
CLE- 52


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Gerald scored, that's all i care about! O yah, and seeing Lebron do well.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

LeBron is a freak of nature


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Brad Miller has played well for you guys tonight, he has 16/7 right now I believe. He looks like he's fitting right in.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Brad Miller has played well for you guys tonight, he has 16/7 right now I believe. He looks like he's fitting right in.


I didn't know that he was that good of a passer as well. He is hardnosed:yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys should thank Ricky davis, without his play this win would have been in jeopardy.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final Score:

SAC- 106
CLE- 92

Box Score


----------



## arwen (Apr 27, 2003)

Although the 3rd quarter left a lot to be desired, the Kings looked great in the 1st half, and toughed it out in the 4th. I was very impressed with Miller - his play isn't pretty, but he gets the job done.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Very good game for Lebron to start his career and very good win for us (Kings) as we start the quest for the ChAmPiOnShIp. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!


This man really laid into the Cavs tonight -- he was scoring with little difficulty seemingly every trip down the court.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> You guys should thank Ricky davis, without his play this win would have been in jeopardy.


Ricky just didn't have it today. While his overall stats didn't look that bad I thought he played like crap. Way too many bonehead plays and key turnovers. Oh well, its just one out of 82. We'll get better.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Oh well, its just one out of 82. We'll get better.


If you guys play like this the other 81 games you'll make the playoffs very easily. I know Kings didn't have CWebb but Cavs played pretty well and played like a Western Conference team. Good luck.


----------

